
Ask HN: Nomad looking for opportunities in this space - shubidubi
I&#x27;ve been a nomad for the past few years and I expect this trend to get bigger in time as more people moving to work remotely.<p>I&#x27;m looking to start a business around this area - what do you think are the biggest opportunities for remote work?
======
itake
I think there is high demand for social apps (dating, making friends while
traveling, etc.)

